# bubble under drywall tape



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

As long as there isn't air behind the tape you are probably fine. I suspect the mud in the crack sagged a little before it dried.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

eddy75 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> After applying my first coat of mud and tape to the ceiling, I noticed a bubble forming underneath the tape. (see file attached) It looks like it's in the crease between where the 2 drywall sheets meet. I didn't have this happen when I applied the first coat onto the walls.
> 
> ...



As Mark said, the gap between the boards took too much mud to fill it and once the tape was applied, the weight of the mud dropped the tape down. 

Since I was never a great hanger, I would go through and skim a coat of mud in my larger cracks flat and then let it dry . Then, put my first coat of mud/tape on. JMO


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

That's because it's a big gap. The mud drys and makes bumps like that. Happens to me. What I tend to do with big gaps is apply mud in to fill the gap, yet slide the knife across flat, and don't use tape yet. Let it dry (can take 2 days). Second time, scrape excess (if necessary), apply new mud and tape, go on from there.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

As stated by CNT and Gregsoldtruck, prefill your cracks, usually with hot mud. THEN, apply your regular mud and tape and finish as you normally would.


----------



## eddy75 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank for the info. Going to go over the remaining ceiling and prefill the cracks.


----------

